# Teens Schwinn Square Excelisor Badge



## Jesse McCauley

For your consideration a DOND offering:
Accepted offer will include shipping from Richmond, VA 

Scarce original 1910’s Schwinn Excelsior square cross pattern badge in the earlier version of what I would call the “intaglio” vs. “relief” but I’ve also heard “innie” vs. “outie” -

Tough to find badge, especially when you need it. Feel free to tag anyone who has a great early original Schwinn that is missing it’s proper identity?


----------



## HEMI426

Jesse that one is from the 10s (innie) would the (outie) be from the 20s ? Hope your dad is doing OK.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

HEMI426 said:


> Jesse that one is from the 10s (innie) would the (outie) be from the 20s ?



I believe this one ran from the 10's into the very early 20's but I am not highly proficient in that era, I'm sure someone else could chime in but the distinctions have def. been discussed in the forum.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

$175


----------



## Jesse McCauley

New Mexico Brant said:


> $175



Thanks for a strong start Brant, ND yet but going in the right direction.


----------



## dasberger

Great badge Jesse!  Of the bikes that have made the list in the Pre '33  AS & CO registry two of them have Big X badges.  1917 Double Arch with an "innie" and a 1927 Truss with an "outie".  We still have a pretty big gap in the early 20's as far as Schwinn built examples go.  Love to see more!


----------



## cyclingday

$200


----------



## Jesse McCauley

cyclingday said:


> $200



Thanks for the bump buddy! ND yet


----------



## New Mexico Brant

$250


----------



## Jesse McCauley

New Mexico Brant said:


> $250



Thanks for the bump bud getting close but ND yet.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

One more good bump will buy this scarce badge, you know if you don't buy it you'll need it in short order.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

$275


----------



## New Mexico Brant

$276?!


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Ah man now you're stuck with it !  

Deal buddo


----------

